

Real-time wind map - Equiet
http://sightwind.com/

======
foxpc
Firefox 30 (Windows 7) does not seem to show the world map.

The project seems to be similar to
[http://earth.nullschool.net/](http://earth.nullschool.net/) , which does
offer a lot more functionality.

------
atoponce
Where is this located? I'm not seeing any geographical boundaries to give me a
sense of where I'm looking.

~~~
rcthompson
In Chrome on Linux, I see a map of Europe. In Firefox, I just see the wind
vectors and no underlying map.

------
mrfusion
80% off topic, but wind related question I've been wondering about for a
while.

Why don't power companies attach wind turbines to high voltage powerline
towers? They already own the land and already have the structure built, plus
the wiring. Would that make any sense?

Even if reinforcements (or adding height) to the tower are required it seems
like a good idea.

~~~
rtkwe
The blades on turbines are massive and would require adding a lot of height to
the existing towers. Also working around live transmission lines is extremely
dangerous much less trying to add to the tower. It's just too dangerous.

~~~
fallinghawks
Plus there's the established hazard to wildlife getting chopped in half. A
couple months back I read about some kind of passive system involving ionizing
water (memory fails; I may be wrong about the method) instead of using
turbines. I wonder if building that kind of structure onto a power tower would
work.

~~~
fallinghawks
Ah, found it finally:
[http://www.ewi.tudelft.nl/en/current/ewicon/](http://www.ewi.tudelft.nl/en/current/ewicon/)

------
larcher
Here's another one, for the US: [http://hint.fm/wind/](http://hint.fm/wind/)

------
markbnj
Here is a global version that also shows intensity:
[http://earth.nullschool.net/](http://earth.nullschool.net/)

------
oliv__
Beautiful, but I can't really understand where this is. Does it take into
account my location?

~~~
rmckayfleming
It took me awhile too, it's Europe.

------
feniv
Here's something similar for the US with a gallery of wind activities during
the past (like Hurricane Sandy)

[http://hint.fm/wind/gallery/](http://hint.fm/wind/gallery/)

------
danvesma
seems borked on Safari 8. Thousands of NaN errors.

~~~
davidcelis
Safari 7 as well.

------
news_to_me
It would be awesome if they added a fullscreen button.

Edit: I mean, it's awesome anyway, it would just be more awesome.

